# نوتة حسابية Calculation sheet



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*​*هذا نموذج لنوتة حسابية Calculation Sheet موضحا بها صاحب العمل ..
لبرج مكون من (بدروم +أرضى + 11 دور متكرر ) ..






ربما تكون مفيدة لأحد الاخوة المصميين (ليس لدى الخبرة لأحكم عليها لكنها محترمة )

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2011)

*وهذا رابط للزائرين للمنتدى ...
http://www.mediafire.com/?ou4rj8o1pnwovqr

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2011)

* وهذ نموذج نوتة حسابية من كامعة حضرموت للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ...
(موضح عليها صاحب العمل ) ...






http://www.mediafire.com/?wml3v46b47jihtm
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2011)

*وهذه نوتة حسابية لعمارة مكونة (4 أدوار علوية )..






http://www.4shared.com/get/SBjm9AtS/____.html

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2011)

*حسابيةنوتة بالكود البريطانى ...






http://www.mediafire.com/?1d1856gvzk11g7i

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## ابورنيم (28 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أغسطس 2011)

*نوتة حسابية لمشروع تخرج من مكتبة للمهندس تامر عبد العظيم






http://www.4shared.com/document/CsVT8Jl6/final_note.html

وهذا رابط للمشروع متكامل برسوماته وهو مشروع جميل ..
*http://www.4shared.com/file/NSkzahnS/final_project.html
*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Moh_agawi (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

جزاك الله خيراً

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hassenshahata (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (25 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع لا يستحق الا ان يكرم الله صاحبة
الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## العبد الفقير (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.w.a (25 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks Alot


----------



## احمد المستكاوى (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad mounir (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ياهندسه متشكرين جدااا وجايه في وقتها


----------



## thiziri1 (26 أغسطس 2011)

merci


----------



## سامح جورجى (26 أغسطس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## أحمد داود (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا حضرتك..بس يعنى انا حابب انى انوه على ان حسابات الزلازل فى النوته تمت بالكود بتاع 2003 وكود 2008 قال ان اى كود تانى اقدم لا يعمل بيه.. فـ ياريت ناخد بالنا اننا نعمل حسابات الزلازل بتاعتنا بـ 2008 وزيكس بتاعت 2003 خلاص بقى راحت عليها بس جزاك الله خيرا مجموعه نوتات رائعه


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (26 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت تكون هذة المشاركة تجميعة من الاعضاء لاى نوتة عندهم


----------



## Els3id Fathy (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم


----------



## صقر الهندسه (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## m_sweedy (15 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر على هذه الموجموعة المفيدة جدا من النوت الحسابية​


----------



## ابوالزود (15 يناير 2012)

تسلم عزيزي .. مجهودك رائع .. دمت بود


----------



## bboumediene (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررر ..


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2012)

*نوتة حسابية من ملفات المهندس محمود السيد ..*







* ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## محمود خليل2006 (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## Abu Laith (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *نوتة حسابية من ملفات المهندس محمود السيد ..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عذرا نسيت ادراج الملف ...


----------



## foda_435 (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## koko2lolo (24 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## م ابراهيم هندي (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## superjack_66 (24 فبراير 2012)

thANK YOU


----------



## QLQL (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووررررررر جدا....ربنا يجزيك خيرا...


----------



## خالد1956 (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng ziad (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا و لو سمحت عايز لفيلا سكنية بالرغم من ان هذا سوف يفى بالغرض و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## gemy147 (1 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا .....*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## mokh (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (2 مايو 2012)

موضوع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (2 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmed_abdalalem (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## *amy* (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااا​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng*aoudah (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس محمود حمود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا مجهود كبير و تنظيم يحتذى به


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وهذه نوتة حسابية لعمارة مكونة (4 أدوار علوية ).. ممكن ترفعا مرة اخرى الرابط و الفايل محزوف ننتظر جوابك و اشكرك لجهودك الطيبة**




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2012)

سامي محمد كريم قال:


> *وهذه نوتة حسابية لعمارة مكونة (4 أدوار علوية ).. ممكن ترفعا مرة اخرى الرابط و الفايل محزوف ننتظر جوابك و اشكرك لجهودك الطيبة*/QUOTE]
> 
> رابط الملف من جديد
> 
> ...


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك و اشكر جوابك


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## المهندس ابو تريكة (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## الغريب2007 (24 فبراير 2013)

حقيقة مجهود رائع من الجميع




جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## moh.hesham (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ra7eeem (24 فبراير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## zine eddine (24 فبراير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي الكريم​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## حاتم حسنى (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## abo 7amza1 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## حاتم جمال (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا على جهودكم الخيرة


----------



## kjelban (6 فبراير 2014)

ياريت لو يكون عندك نوته حسابيه بالكود الامريكي و جزالك الله فيك


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hammar51 (6 فبراير 2014)

زاد الله علما


----------



## عماد25 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يمامة (6 فبراير 2014)

*وفق الله الجميع لكل خير*


----------



## quty (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## bakr.mohamed (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## WILIM (6 فبراير 2014)

مجهود مبارك


----------



## رمضان سليمان على (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بهذاالدعاء ارحت قلبى والحمد لله


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (31 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## waleed.awad (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## body55 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراًbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## body55 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي الكريمjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس عامر (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع وممتاز وياريت التواصل اكثر


----------

